# Wieder mal MySQL



## DreamArtist (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle,

warum gibt es immer eine Exception?

Hier der Code:

```
benutzer = "Milanovich";
		password = "Milo";
		
		try
		{
			Class.forName ( "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			DriverManager.setLogWriter( new PrintWriter(System.out) );
			System.err.println("Treiber geladen");

		}
		catch ( ClassNotFoundException e )
		{
			e.printStackTrace ();
		}
		try
		{
			connection = DriverManager.getConnection("localhost",benutzer,password);
			System.err.println("Mit der Datenbank verbunden");
			statement = connection.createStatement();
			System.err.println("Statement erzeugt");
		}
		catch ( SQLException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.exit(0);
		}
```

Und hier noch die wunderbare Fehlermeldung



```
Treiber geladen
DriverManager.getConnection("localhost")
    trying driver[className=com.mysql.jdbc.Driver,com.mysql.jdbc.Driver@148bd3]
getConnection: no suitable driver
java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:532)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
        at DatenBankManager.<init>(DatenBankManager.java:52)
        at EpocheChatServer.<init>(EpocheChatServer.java:27)
        at EpocheChatServer.main(EpocheChatServer.java:50)
SQLException: SQLState(08001)
java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:532)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
        at DatenBankManager.<init>(DatenBankManager.java:52)
        at EpocheChatServer.<init>(EpocheChatServer.java:27)
        at EpocheChatServer.main(EpocheChatServer.java:50)
Press any key to continue...
```

Was ist los????

über das Command kann ich die abfragen starten.

Über ein GUI ebenfalls mit dem selben angaben, localhost, Milanovich, Milo

HIIILLFEEEEE!!!


----------



## evilknevil (18. Mai 2004)

also die frage erübrigt sich dann ja wohl:

java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver 

steht eh schon da  8)


----------



## DreamArtist (18. Mai 2004)

ja aber warum findet er keinen Treiber?
der DriverManager findet den Treiber, Classpath-variable ist auch gesetzt.
Im programm habe ich das Archiv auch angegeben.

Der DriverManager findet ja auch das Archive.
Wo muß ich den hier den Fehler suchen und beheben?


----------



## nollario (18. Mai 2004)

viielleicht funktioniert es nicht wegen der URL... habe den gleichen Code bei mir losgejagt und es ging...

URL sollte folgendermaßen aufgebaut sein:


```
jdbc:mysql://hostname/databasename
```

saludos

christian


----------



## DreamArtist (18. Mai 2004)

JA!    
Vielen Dank!


----------



## nollario (18. Mai 2004)

das problem scheint häufiger aufzutreten... wäre vielleicht gut für die faq...

hab das in meinem jdbc forum mal aufgenommen:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/neurothc/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## bygones (18. Mai 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das problem scheint häufiger aufzutreten... wäre vielleicht gut für die faq...


Dann schreibs doch einfach rein  :roll:


----------



## nollario (18. Mai 2004)

gerade geschehen, dachte ich hätte keinen zugriff dort... sorry


----------



## bygones (18. Mai 2004)

bist doch einer der ehrenwerten Mods - die dürfen das  :wink:  8)


----------

